# Boss V blade 9'2"



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Older 9'2" that fell into my lap yesterday... $1200 takes it...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm thinking that's a fare buy. Straight blades are bringing that. Is it hot tho?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

That must have hurt when it fell in your lap


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> I'm thinking that's a fare buy. Straight blades are bringing that. Is it hot tho?


Don't you think if I'm going to steal something it would be like a DXT or something worth getting caught for... No just came with a truck I picked up and priced for hopefully quick sale...



Defcon 5 said:


> That must have hurt when it fell in your lap


I've got a big lap...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Have you ever thought of becoming a professional sitter ?
With that thing falling onto your lap you should think about it


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't you think if I'm going to steal something it would be like a DXT or something worth getting caught for... No just came with a truck I picked up and priced for hopefully quick sale...
> 
> I've got a big lap...


I didn't think you stole if. Just the way you worded it. Fell into my lap, Somebody else might of. Yes you do have it priced for quick sale.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Too bad you weren't closer, but my equipment budget is low too.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> I didn't think you stole if. Just the way you worded it. Fell into my lap, Somebody else might of. Yes you do have it priced for quick sale.


Yeah proper phrase then would of been I just swiped this up....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah proper phrase then would of been I just swiped this up....


Maybe in your lingo, In My lingo would been came off a truck I bought. Fell in my lap, You got your new legs yet.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Maybe in your lingo, In My lingo would been came off a truck I bought. Fell in my lap, You got your new legs yet.


So I got the FreddyGee of Indiana calling this morning wanting to trade a diesel military generator for this plow... Told him send some pics... He's waiting for his daughter to wake up as he don't know how... I'll have to post them so you can get me an accurate value and trade decision....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ive been on the hunt for a steal of a deal on one of those generators for a couple years....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> So I got the FreddyGee of Indiana calling this morning wanting to trade a diesel military generator for this plow... Told him send some pics... He's waiting for his daughter to wake up as he don't know how... I'll have to post them so you can get me an accurate value and trade decision....


Yes Sir, Glad to.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Ive been on the hunt for a steal of a deal on one of those generators for a couple years....


Better come buy this plow and I'll pass along his number... Because you know the generator will be for sale for more then $1200 if it comes my way...lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It's probably 3 phase or something else totally useless.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Better come buy this plow and I'll pass along his number... Because you know the generator will be for sale for more then $1200 if it comes my way...lol


https://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Fermo...230697?hash=item4d6cd2b7a9:g:MVwAAOSw-JJacf9w


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Fermo...230697?hash=item4d6cd2b7a9:g:MVwAAOSw-JJacf9w


Jesus his daughter must sleep till afternoon like mine...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Just FYI

Green mountain generators had them for $1999.

If it runs and generates power it might be a decent trade.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Jesus his daughter must sleep till afternoon like mine...
> 
> View attachment 179695
> 
> ...


Nice shape, JMO I'm thinking it's worth about as much as the plow. It's got the good diesel. https://www.ebay.com/itm/2KW-MEP-53...438784?hash=item1c9cb8c400:g:CtQAAOSwEOpaSC16


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Just FYI
> 
> Green mountain generators had them for $1999.
> 
> If it runs and generates power it might be a decent trade.





FredG said:


> Nice shape, JMO I'm thinking it's worth about as much as the plow. It's got the good diesel. https://www.ebay.com/itm/2KW-MEP-53...438784?hash=item1c9cb8c400:g:CtQAAOSwEOpaSC16


Thanks for the info guys.. Was hoping it was going to be a no brainer but now I'm just looking at something smaller that would sit around the shop possibly...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Can anybody tell by the tag how many hp that yanmar is? Im striking out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Can anybody tell by the tag how many hp that yanmar is? Im striking out.


I really don't know, I'm thinking it would be very low, My small 10K pound excavator with a yanmar diesel is only like 37 HP. I'm not that familiar with small engines. I'm thinking one of them small engine guys you deal with on your mowers etc could give you a educated guess.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Id be surprised if it's 10hp


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Id be surprised if it's 10hp


I agree, Maybe even 8. It's got the pull start. My Father had a walk behind roller I think was 10 hp. Had to crank start it like old ag tractors. You had to be a Man to start it.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

3kW is about 4 hp.

The engine is a Yanmar L70 (based on the specifications for the generator)

https://www.yanmar.com/us/product/l70v/

It's a 5.8 hp engine


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Aerospace Eng said:


> 3kW is about 4 hp.
> 
> The engine is a Yanmar L70 (based on the specifications for the generator)
> 
> ...


Thank you. Far too small or what I was thinking of using it for.


----------

